# Respiratory test CPTs: 94060, 94726



## fredcpc (Mar 23, 2012)

Repeatedly, in 2012, Medicare has been denying several of the Respiratory test CPT codes. They usually dont like my modifier choice, but I have tried just about every combination. So, can someone help with this? 

According to Medicare guidelines for 2012, how do you code (w/modifiers), CPT 94060 and 94726?


----------



## smontague (Apr 3, 2012)

Generally 94060 has a TC modifier...I'm still trying to figure out 94726 myself.  I know the codes from the previous years did not need a modifier (93720, 93721, etc) but those have just been replaced with 94726...my guess would be no modifier, but not really sure.


----------

